# Whats a Brasilia RR55 s



## robti

Hi bought a 55s off ebay and cant find anything about it anywhere (looks exactly like a OD) any help, also tried to programme the dose but when i hold the 1 & 2 cup buttons i don't get a beep like the only manual i can see says i get digits flashing

Robert


----------



## Glenn

Google Rossi RR55 s for more information

RR55 SILENCIEUX = almost the same as the OD model


----------



## robti

Thanks Glen

It was just the front says Brasilia and the label on the base says Brasilia but its says elsewhere on the label RR50s OD, so that will do me, just need to find out how to adjust the dose now

Robert


----------



## Glenn

Brasilia and Rossi are the same with RR55 OD being a model of the brand.

Hope you got a bargain


----------



## drude

To adjust mine, I hold down both grind buttons and turn it on. After a moment the display shows F.01 which means you can set the time for the single dose grind - single button for +0.1 sec, double for -0.1. Pressing the double button first displays F.02 and the same method lets you set this. Turn off and on again when done.

Hope this helps.


----------



## robti

Thanks drude, too late tonight to play will try in the morning


----------



## marcuswar

robti said:


> Hi bought a 55s off ebay and cant find anything about it anywhere (looks exactly like a OD) any help, also tried to programme the dose but when i hold the 1 & 2 cup buttons i don't get a beep like the only manual i can see says i get digits flashing
> 
> Robert


Hope you don't mind me asking but how much did it cost ? I've been offered an RR55OD for £285 and can't decide if its worth it or not. I currently use a Gaggia MDF so it would certainly be an upgrade in terms of grind quality(and after the rubbish Gaggia doser I'm definitely after an on-demand grinder) but for that sort of money I'm not sure if I could get something better in the secondhand market ?


----------



## robti

Got mine cheaper than that but as to wether its worth that much I will need to let someone more knowledgeable than me, and you are nearly at the used mazer price


----------



## marcuswar

Yeah.. that's what I thought, I was thinking its should have been more like £230 max. A mazzer would be nice but am I just paying for the badge, is it really any better? Plus finding a doserless version of the mazzer is not easy.

Putting the price to one side... are you happy with yours? Is it as quite as they say. Given that I make a coffee every morning at 06:30am while everyone else in the house is a sleep, a quite grinder is actually quite a big plus point for me.


----------



## 4085

The 55 will eat SJ's all day long, then spit them out


----------



## Daren

dfk41 said:


> The 55 will eat SJ's all day long, then spit them out


Tick tick tick


----------



## marcuswar

dfk41 said:


> The 55 will eat SJ's all day long, then spit them out


Bold statement.







How about compared to a Royal ?

I'm not a badge man (I drive a Ford not a BMW, I have an Android phone not an iPhone etc) so I'd buy what gave the best value for money rather than who made it. £285 still sounds like a high price but I suppose in the second hand market its all down to availability and demand.


----------



## 4085

marcus, dynamics drive the market. You can find a SJ on every street corner mate, but not an RR55. They are much rares, no doser and most agree that the grind consistency is far better. Try and get the chap down but if he knows its worth, he will not budge. Would you buy a comparable `SJ at that price....probably......can you go and see it or do you have to buy blind?


----------



## Mrboots2u

marcuswar said:


> Bold statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about compared to a Royal ?
> 
> I'm not a badge man (I drive a Ford not a BMW, I have an Android phone not an iPhone etc) so I'd buy what gave the best value for money rather than who made it. £285 still sounds like a high price but I suppose in the second hand market its all down to availability and demand.


Royal 83 mm burrs , sj 64 mm burrs . I'd take a royal, over an rr55 . What do you consider a good price for an ex commercial grinder ?


----------



## drude

I'd say that's a good price if it's in good condition. They are great grinders.


----------



## marcuswar

dfk41 said:


> marcus, dynamics drive the market. You can find a SJ on every street corner mate, but not an RR55. They are much rares, no doser and most agree that the grind consistency is far better. Try and get the chap down but if he knows its worth, he will not budge. Would you buy a comparable `SJ at that price....probably......can you go and see it or do you have to buy blind?


Well I guess I could go and see it working but it would be a day trip in the car... to be honest apart from confirming it powers up I wouldn't know what check anyway. The guy seems honest and trustworthy so no problem with that side of things.

If the RR55 is at least comparable to a SJ then I certainly wouldn't want to pay more just to have a mazzer.


----------



## 4085

Well, it is horses for courses. If the grinder is in good condition, then £285 is not cheap but neither is it expensive. Ask him to grind a shot for espresso and then take some macro photos...the grind should be nice and fluffy with even particle size...that will tell a lot about it


----------



## marcuswar

Mrboots2u said:


> Royal 83 mm burrs , sj 64 mm burrs . I'd take a royal, over an rr55 . What do you consider a good price for an ex commercial grinder ?


A good price... the cheapest I can find







Seriously though I do take your point that £285 for a Grinder that costs over £1000 new is still a cracking deal, but once you start looking at things second-hand the dynamics change considerably as the value then gets determined by the amount people are willing to pay.

I don't mind paying the £285 , but I do mind paying it if there are better Grinders out there for the same money.


----------



## marcuswar

dfk41 said:


> Well, it is horses for courses. If the grinder is in good condition, then £285 is not cheap but neither is it expensive. Ask him to grind a shot for espresso and then take some macro photos...the grind should be nice and fluffy with even particle size...that will tell a lot about it


.. and if the grind didn't look "fluffy" what would that indicate... burrs need replacing ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

As dfk said if in good nick , it's a fairish price( around £240-250 is better but ) . There are better grinders out there . For less money? Always bargains around , but they come with the risk , of having to repair , replace , repaint .

If you want a good grinder and you have then money , and it works then buy it . If you moved it on later you get back all or most of your money , so it would be like renting one.

I'd want it to be in great nice and working great at that price . it's not worth thinking about will I get a Royal for £150 of gumtree...to get those things you have to buy a lot of frogs to get the prince ......


----------



## coffeechap

The rr55od is a great grinder, and is electronic on demand, which is why it costs a bit more. It is better than a mazzer but can be had for comparable money. The royal is a better grinder, but they tend to be a lot more expensive to get hold of used and is dosered not doserless.

You have to weigh up if you want to keep a small a mount of beans in a hopper as to work how they should an on demand grinder (electronic) needs weight to accurately dose time after time, if you want to single dose you need to come up with a way to add weight on the beans while they are grinding. £280 for a decent rr55OD is a good price


----------



## marcuswar

Mrboots2u said:


> As dfk said if in good nick , it's a fairish price( around £240-250 is better but ) . There are better grinders out there . For less money? Always bargains around , but they come with the risk , of having to repair , replace , repaint .
> 
> If you want a good grinder and you have then money , and it works then buy it . If you moved it on later you get back all or most of your money , so it would be like renting one.
> 
> I'd want it to be in great nice and working great at that price . it's not worth thinking about will I get a Royal for £150 of gumtree...to get those things you have to buy a lot of frogs to get the prince ......


I guess your confirming what my inner voice has already been telling me.







Like you say , when buying second-hand most of the residual loss has already happened so I'd be unlikely to loose much (if any) money if I moved it on later.

£300 is probably the most I would "want" to spend at the moment so realistically this is probably the best bang for buck that I'm going to get.


----------



## marcuswar

coffeechap said:


> The rr55od is a great grinder, and is electronic on demand, which is why it costs a bit more. It is better than a mazzer but can be had for comparable money. The royal is a better grinder, but they tend to be a lot more expensive to get hold of used and is dosered not doserless.
> 
> You have to weigh up if you want to keep a small a mount of beans in a hopper as to work how they should an on demand grinder (electronic) needs weight to accurately dose time after time, if you want to single dose you need to come up with a way to add weight on the beans while they are grinding. £280 for a decent rr55OD is a good price


Thanks coffeechap, your opinions are well respected on this forum so its nice to know you rate this grinder, and that the price isn't excessive









Out of interested , assuming its cosmetically in good nick and it powers up, is there much to go wrong with these (or indeed any) grinders. I assume the main issue will be replacing Burrs but in a domestic environment this would probably only need doing once ?


----------



## Charliej

marcuswar said:


> Yeah.. that's what I thought, I was thinking its should have been more like £230 max. A mazzer would be nice but am I just paying for the badge, is it really any better? Plus finding a doserless version of the mazzer is not easy.
> 
> Putting the price to one side... are you happy with yours? Is it as quite as they say. Given that I make a coffee every morning at 06:30am while everyone else in the house is a sleep, a quite grinder is actually quite a big plus point for me.


CoffeeChap has said time and again he would not sell one of these for under £350, it's a great grinder that doesn't come up very often. Try offering the guy £250 and see what happens but either way buy it it is quite simply the best affordable on demand grinder until you get to £600+ for a used K30ES. They are an extremely quiet grinder, I am very happy with mine it would take a K30 or larger Mazzer OD grinder such as a Major or Royal, or even a Mythos to persuade me to part with mine. I use a 52mm collapsible rubber lens hood and a lid from a Tesco scented candle tin as a mini hopper on mine. One thing with them , though is they aren't the grinder for you if you want to single dose as they need some weight of beans to make them work properly. They are very consistent in terms of output weight from shot to shot and don't have a huge amount of grind retention, I just weigh the output for the 1st shot every morning to see if any adjustment is needed and then just use the double shot button and weigh the espresso output.


----------



## Charliej

Marcus I noticed that you aren't that far away from me if you would like to see one in operation before you commit to buy, if you would then just drop me a pm.


----------



## Charliej

My other suggestion if you decide to just buy it is take a look at the map of the area around where you have to go to pick it up and see what there is you could do and take the OH with you to make a day out of it, that's what I did lol.


----------



## marcuswar

Charliej said:


> My other suggestion if you decide to just buy it is take a look at the map of the area around where you have to go to pick it up and see what there is you could do and take the OH with you to make a day out of it, that's what I did lol.


LoL.. that's funny because that's exactly what I did last Friday when I took her off down to St. Albans to buy a new (well year old) car (300 miles round trip). Amazing how a trip out and night in a hotel appeases her... she never even questioned why we couldn't just have bought the car from the local garage.

Thanks for the offer to show me your grinder, I may take you up on the offer but time is a little precious at the moment. Amongst other things I've been told I HAVE to finish decorating the living room for Christmas otherwise my life won't be worth living... gulp! Nice to know you rate it so highly and that it truly is quiet (see I can spell it right!)

Talking of single dosing (which is what I do at the moment with the Gaggia MDF) , how much weight of beans do you have to have in your "custom" hopper for it to work and do you leave them in or empty them out each night ?

I don't drink a lot of coffee just 1 cup in the morning and maybe another in the evening during the week and was wondering if maybe as little as 60-80g in the hopper might work if a bean bag was placed on top of them for weight ?


----------



## Charliej

marcuswar said:


> LoL.. that's funny because that's exactly what I did last Friday when I took her off down to St. Albans to buy a new (well year old) car (300 miles round trip). Amazing how a trip out and night in a hotel appeases her... she never even questioned why we couldn't just have bought the car from the local garage.
> 
> Thanks for the offer to show me your grinder, I may take you up on the offer but time is a little precious at the moment. Amongst other things I've been told I HAVE to finish decorating the living room for Christmas otherwise my life won't be worth living... gulp! Nice to know you rate it so highly and that it truly is quiet (see I can spell it right!)
> 
> Talking of single dosing (which is what I do at the moment with the Gaggia MDF) , how much weight of beans do you have to have in your "custom" hopper for it to work and do you leave them in or empty them out each night ?
> 
> I don't drink a lot of coffee just 1 cup in the morning and maybe another in the evening during the week and was wondering if maybe as little as 60-80g in the hopper might work if a bean bag was placed on top of them for weight ?


I just fill it to the top of the lens hood every morning and top up as needed and usually end up with not much left in there at the end of the day, the only trouble with the standard hopper is that it makes the grinder look huge, if you look in the show off your setup sub forum you can find pictures of my current set up to see how it looks next to a Gaggia Classic, mine came with the hopper with a rounded bottom rather than the straight sided one and with it on is just over 6ocm high and there was no way I could fit it in the place I originally used in my kitchen, since moving everything around I could use it with the standard hopper but prefer the convenience of the mini hopper plus it also helps to clear the grind chamber and exit chute by compressing it when changing beans.


----------



## drude

Mine has a tube in place of the hopper. It holds about five shots worth, and I do notice popcorning if I let it get down to just a shot or two.


----------



## marcuswar

Charliej said:


> I just fill it to the top of the lens hood every morning and top up as needed and usually end up with not much left in there at the end of the day, the only trouble with the standard hopper is that it makes the grinder look huge, if you look in the show off your setup sub forum you can find pictures of my current set up to see how it looks next to a Gaggia Classic, mine came with the hopper with a rounded bottom rather than the straight sided one and with it on is just over 6ocm high and there was no way I could fit it in the place I originally used in my kitchen, since moving everything around I could use it with the standard hopper but prefer the convenience of the mini hopper plus it also helps to clear the grind chamber and exit chute by compressing it when changing beans.


Found your "Show off" thread, nice setup. I like the idea of using water heater to warm the cups. We have a "one cup boil" water dispenser, but its used by the wife as she is a tea drinker (she drinks FAR more tea than I drink coffee!). Never thought of using it for warming cups, although the ISOMAC requires quite a large cooling flush so its never really been a big issue. Oh and how many tampers does one man need ?









Here's my setup ; http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12640-Magic-gold-coffee-machine-that-grants-wishes

Without the huge hopper the RR50OD looks to roughly the same height as the Classic, so may even fit under the worktop, which is a surprise. I notice you have a dish/bowl under the grinder, so do you not grind direct into the basket , or is the bowl just for morning calibration purposes ?


----------



## marcuswar

drude said:


> Mine has a tube in place of the hopper. It holds about five shots worth, and I do notice popcorning if I let it get down to just a shot or two.


Found a picture of your setup in the "Show off" section while looking for Charliej's setup. I have to say I'm jealous of the L1, she looks gorgeous ! Not so sure I'm ready for a lever machine yet... just one more variable for me to get wrong









I like the tube idea, looks like it should give more vertical weight for a smaller quantity of beans and also gives a good visual indications of how many beans are still in. I would think you would be able to fit a smaller tube inside to add weight as well. Where did the tube come from, is it something you had lying around or is it something I can buy off the shelf ?


----------



## Charliej

It's just transparent acrylic tube and can be bought off ebay Bubbajvegas, who owned the grinder previously installed it so might still have the link. I think I did buy a piece of the tubing myself and never got round to using it I'll have a look around, you can also buy silicone hose intended for use in cars either way you want some that is 51mm or just under in diameter to that it fits in the throat.


----------



## drude

marcuswar said:


> Found a picture of your setup in the "Show off" section while looking for Charliej's setup. I have to say I'm jealous of the L1, she looks gorgeous ! Not so sure I'm ready for a lever machine yet... just one more variable for me to get wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the tube idea, looks like it should give more vertical weight for a smaller quantity of beans and also gives a good visual indications of how many beans are still in. I would think you would be able to fit a smaller tube inside to add weight as well. Where did the tube come from, is it something you had lying around or is it something I can buy off the shelf ?


As Charlie said, I bought it from bubbajvegas with the tube installed. It's a perfect fit.

The L1...less to get wrong, once you get the hang of it - it's a very simple machine.


----------



## marcuswar

Charliej said:


> It's just transparent acrylic tube and can be bought off ebay Bubbajvegas, who owned the grinder previously installed it so might still have the link. I think I did buy a piece of the tubing myself and never got round to using it I'll have a look around, you can also buy silicone hose intended for use in cars either way you want some that is 51mm or just under in diameter to that it fits in the throat.


Which collapsible camera hood did you use? I seem to remember from my camera days that 52mm was the thread size for filters .. although I could easily have mis-remembered that ?


----------



## marcuswar

drude said:


> As Charlie said, I bought it from bubbajvegas with the tube installed. It's a perfect fit.
> 
> The L1...less to get wrong, once you get the hang of it - it's a very simple machine.


I've always assumed it would be harder like pulling a pint, but is it really just pull the lever down to "cock it" and the return spring controls the rate/pressure or the water etc ? A lever would certainly make for a quieter coffee making session at 6:30am rather than the loud ratatatat of the vibration pump in the Isomac


----------



## Charliej

I'll have a look back through my ebay purchase archive, but all I did was do a search for " 52mm collapsible lens hood" and got lucky in Tesco by finding a cheap scented candle in a tin with the right size of lid, I just took the lens hood with me.


----------



## marcuswar

Charliej said:


> I'll have a look back through my ebay purchase archive, but all I did was do a search for " 52mm collapsible lens hood" and got lucky in Tesco by finding a cheap scented candle in a tin with the right size of lid, I just took the lens hood with me.


If its 52mm than I guess it must fit OVER the throat rather than IN the throat given you said the tube needed to be under 51mm in diameter ?


----------



## Charliej

The threaded metal piece at the bottom of the lens hood sits just inside the throat very nicely, it's not a tight fit but more than enough to get a good blast of air through the burrs to clean the chute.


----------



## robti

I use a milicano tin lid on mine perfect fit, only because that was what I had to hand and a nice bronze colour


----------



## Charliej

robti said:


> I use a milicano tin lid on mine perfect fit, only because that was what I had to hand and a nice bronze colour


Does that lid sit on the top and inside of the lens hood or over the sides?


----------



## robti

Hi Charlie it fits over the top of the lens hood with a tight fit


----------



## drude

marcuswar said:


> I've always assumed it would be harder like pulling a pint, but is it really just pull the lever down to "cock it" and the return spring controls the rate/pressure or the water etc ? A lever would certainly make for a quieter coffee making session at 6:30am rather than the loud ratatatat of the vibration pump in the Isomac


Just pull it down to preinfuse then lift up and release when the spring kicks in. Operating the machine is a doddle - the hard work is likely to be grinding / dosing / taming etc


----------



## Charliej

drude said:


> Just pull it down to preinfuse then lift up and release when the spring kicks in. Operating the machine is a doddle - the hard work is likely to be grinding / dosing / taming etc


Well you still have to keep a hold on the lever for a bit after you release the spring don't you?


----------



## drude

Charliej said:


> Well you still have to keep a hold on the lever for a bit after you release the spring don't you?


If you were to let go right at the start it would snap up and perhaps hit you in the face. However, there's a point when the forceful movement is done and it just slowly glides upright as the spring pulls the shot for you. No need to hold it once that starts. I'm sure the boots videos will show this.


----------



## coffeechap

drude said:


> If you were to let go right at the start it would snap up and perhaps hit you in the face. However, there's a point when the forceful movement is done and it just slowly glides upright as the spring pulls the shot for you. No need to hold it once that starts. I'm sure the boots videos will show this.


If you let go that bad boy will really hurt if it huts your jaw


----------



## Mrboots2u

marcuswar said:


> Found a picture of your setup in the "Show off" section while looking for Charliej's setup. I have to say I'm jealous of the L1, she looks gorgeous ! Not so sure I'm ready for a lever machine yet... just one more variable for me to get wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the tube idea, looks like it should give more vertical weight for a smaller quantity of beans and also gives a good visual indications of how many beans are still in. I would think you would be able to fit a smaller tube inside to add weight as well. Where did the tube come from, is it something you had lying around or is it something I can buy off the shelf ?


An l1 makes things easier not more difficult In terms of making great coffee






Shameless plug for more views.......


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> An l1 makes things easier not more difficult In terms of making great coffee


New soundcard arrived today so just watched that....might as well have watched it with the broken soundcard!


----------



## Mrboots2u

And missed by heavy breathing ,,,,,


----------



## marcuswar

drude said:


> Just pull it down to preinfuse then lift up and release when the spring kicks in. Operating the machine is a doddle - the hard work is likely to be grinding / dosing / taming etc


So how do you control the length of the shot i.e. the quantity of water ? I assume the spring automatically set the pressure (9bar like OPV?) but does each pull of the lever deliver a single shot (1floz) of water , so two pulls of lever would be a double ?


----------



## marcuswar

robti said:


> Hi Charlie it fits over the top of the lens hood with a tight fit


Hi robti.. gotta ask.. what's the box of electronics in the shot ? Looks like a USB and telephone cable going into it?


----------



## Charliej

marcuswar said:


> Hi robti.. gotta ask.. what's the box of electronics in the shot ? Looks like a USB and telephone cable going into it?


I don't think it's anything to do with the grinder unless Rob has performed some very odd hack on it, the only visible electronics on the RR55 OD are the buttons and display on the right hand side.


----------



## marcuswar

Charliej said:


> I don't think it's anything to do with the grinder unless Rob has performed some very odd hack on it, the only visible electronics on the RR55 OD are the buttons and display on the right hand side.


You never know Charliej... one of my other interests is Home Automation so having the grinder grind the beans when I click a button on my phone or tablet sounds pretty cool to me









Getting back on thread for a moment... as you say, there are only two buttons on the grinder , a single shot grind and a double. Does this mean you can't just nudge it to grind an ounce more as a one off.... do I have to reprogram the dose just to try an over or under dose ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

marcuswar said:


> You never know Charliej... one of my other interests is Home Automation so having the grinder grind the beans when I click a button on my phone or tablet sounds pretty cool to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting back on thread for a moment... as you say, there are only two buttons on the grinder , a single shot grind and a double. Does this mean you can't just nudge it to grind an ounce more as a one off.... do I have to reprogram the dose just to try an over or under dose ?


I know you weren't being 100 percent serios but Just out of interest , seeing as coffee needs to be used fresh from ground ideally and hence you would Be near to the grinder , , plus you normally grind into into a PF anyway...how would pushing a button on a tablet to make it work be any better?


----------



## Mrboots2u

marcuswar said:


> So how do you control the length of the shot i.e. the quantity of water ? I assume the spring automatically set the pressure (9bar like OPV?) but does each pull of the lever deliver a single shot (1floz) of water , so two pulls of lever would be a double ?


The group has a fixed amount of water in it .i generally work to extraction weights , or by eye than to volume. The l1 deliver the extractions I ask it to , and I use these for a milk drink ( 5-6 oz ) . I don't go on a one ounce single , two once double . I pull it and use it the output as espresso , ristretto or to put in lattes etc.

It tends to be chain cafés that do the 1 fl ounce , 2 fl ounce single and double stuff. Going by voile doesn't really measure anything when you look at the crema.

But a short answer would be , if you want to drinks, you make two drinks, not spilt what comes out


----------



## drude

marcuswar said:


> So how do you control the length of the shot i.e. the quantity of water ? I assume the spring automatically set the pressure (9bar like OPV?) but does each pull of the lever deliver a single shot (1floz) of water , so two pulls of lever would be a double ?


Just pull the cup away when you are done - I do at 27 seconds, getting about 24g out from 17 or so in.


----------



## Charliej

marcuswar said:


> You never know Charliej... one of my other interests is Home Automation so having the grinder grind the beans when I click a button on my phone or tablet sounds pretty cool to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting back on thread for a moment... as you say, there are only two buttons on the grinder , a single shot grind and a double. Does this mean you can't just nudge it to grind an ounce more as a one off.... do I have to reprogram the dose just to try an over or under dose ?


Once you have the grinder dialled in the dose is extremely consistent, you can alter the time the grinder activates for each of the buttons so depending on what bean I'm using I alter those, as I only ever use a double basket I have the single dose button set so that it runs just enough to purge the grinder 1st thing in the morning and also to add a little more if needed, as an example sometimes when you get a bean that is new to you you may not know which basket you are better off using, I have 3 different sizes of VST basket so I would set the double dose button to give me 18-18.5 grammes and the single dose to give me around 1.5 grammes which then lets me play between the 18g,20g and 22g baskets.


----------



## robti

Sorry for the confusion I had just fitted a set of LEDs and the box was just left hanging till I had a chance to route it behind the wall units, and as Charlie says the only time I have to adjust my output is when dialing new beans, but you can just hit the button on and off to get a bit more in if needed.

i have my single set to 14g and the double set to 18g so if I get a bean I don't like it's down to 14 g for me and then back up to 18g for the beans I am used to/ like


----------



## marcuswar

Mrboots2u said:


> I know you weren't being 100 percent serios but Just out of interest , seeing as coffee needs to be used fresh from ground ideally and hence you would Be near to the grinder , , plus you normally grind into into a PF anyway...how would pushing a button on a tablet to make it work be any better?


As you say I wasn't being 100% serious ... but I could still see myself sitting watching telly, and pressing a button to automatically grind some beans so that by the time I got to the kitchen I could just pack, tamp and pull









I suppose its a bit like the "auto park" feature on my car. Will I ever really use it.. no, will it be the first thing I show a friend when he gets in.. probably. Some things are not practical... just cool !


----------



## Mrboots2u

marcuswar said:


> As you say I wasn't being 100% serious ... but I could still see myself sitting watching telly, and pressing a button to automatically grind some beans so that by the time I got to the kitchen I could just pack, tamp and pull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose its a bit like the "auto park" feature on my car. Will I ever really use it.. no, will it be the first thing I show a friend when he gets in.. probably. Some things are not practical... just cool !


Ha ha , fair play then ! Technology will not have have reached my childhood expectation Til I have my own jetpac!!!!

Did the post re doubles shot on the L1 make sense at all?


----------



## marcuswar

Mrboots2u said:


> Ha ha , fair play then ! Technology will not have have reached my childhood expectation Til I have my own jetpac!!!!
> 
> Did the post re doubles shot on the L1 make sense at all?


Yeah, although at my age I'd be more happy with a hover 'estate' car rather than a personal jetpac









I had to reread it a few times but, yes I think it make sense. Essentially the lever/piston has a set amount of water and you remove the cup from underneath the finish the shot. I think I understand what your saying about extraction weights vs volume, although from my quick experiment this morning there isn't an awful lot of difference... there again I guess with coffee it is all about minute subtleties in grind, weight and volume.

I don't think my electronic scales are responsive enough as the weight varies with just the movement/vibration of the machine so its hard to stop at an accurate final weight.


----------

